# Opinion on Ben



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Benny does not look like any other chi I have ever seen. I don't know how to explain it but he has a "different" look. Does his nose seem pushed in? Is his face wider than most? Maybe he is not full chi? He came to us AKC registered and all but his look is so different. Poor baby always has a sad face too.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

he looks 100% chi to me!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

He looks all chi to me. Just like no two people look the same, no two chis look exactly the same. He does have a sad face... Does he ever wag his tail or bark with happiness? Is he ever happy? It could just be the way he is. I know a lot of people like myself that don't smile all the time, but people think I'm mad all the time and I'm not. Haha


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree with Sherri. I think he's 100% Chi, but has his own unique look. I think his muzzle is slightly shorter and his face slightly wider than most, and (at least in these photos) his ears seem like they sit further out to either side instead of on top of his head. But that might just have to do with the fact that he looks sad. Poor baby!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

There is a lot of variety in their faces. Lola has a different look to her, at certain angles. His hair and coloring probably contribute to his look too.

I love the pic with the Xmas ornaments.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

He looks fine to me! But to be fair it did boggle me when i first joined as their arent hardly any brindles over here and id never seen a LC Brindle before! But hes gorgeous all the same! they all look different anyways!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He's a gorgeous boy Pam! Do his ears ever stand? I think that contributes to his 'sad' face look. His color is one of my favorites. I think he is the only brindle longcoat I've ever seen and I think he's beautiful.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm no expert but he looks like a Chi to me. He's cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pam, he looks like a Chi to me too. There are so many varieties in the look of Chi's. He's gorgeous to boot! : )


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I also think he looks Chi.  He's very sweet & reminds me of Maya because of the coloring. But his expression reminds me of Milo because Milo also has a sad expression. hehe I think he is very handsome though!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> He looks all chi to me. Just like no two people look the same, no two chis look exactly the same. He does have a sad face... Does he ever wag his tail or bark with happiness? Is he ever happy? It could just be the way he is. I know a lot of people like myself that don't smile all the time, but people think I'm mad all the time and I'm not. Haha


Oh yes! He wags his tail a lot and he is so happy when he sees his daddy! He just LOOKS sad.....


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> He's a gorgeous boy Pam! Do his ears ever stand? I think that contributes to his 'sad' face look. His color is one of my favorites. I think he is the only brindle longcoat I've ever seen and I think he's beautiful.


Oh Tracy you are so sweet! I have never seen a long coat brindle either. His ears DO stand up. I will go search for some pics with his ears up. PS check out my siggy when he was a baby, there's some ears for ya!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He's just so beautiful. I don't think he looks sad, I think it's just his marking that make him look that way. Any way, he looks all chi to me.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Ben looks 100% chihuahua. He is a cutie.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I think he's stunning! I agree his muzzle seems wider all around but I wouldn't doubt his breed. Chi's have such a wide variety!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Oh Tracy you are so sweet! I have never seen a long coat brindle either. His ears DO stand up. I will go search for some pics with his ears up. PS check out my siggy when he was a baby, there's some ears for ya!


Ah yes I see his little baby ears! I think that longcoats with profuse beautiful coats like your guys sometimes weigh their ears down with all that fur! But even that is adorable! I'm a sucker for floppy ears. I think they are so cute. :hello1:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Looks full chi to me...I love his brindle coat...so different....


----------

